# Little white eggs stuck on rocks



## travis (Jul 19, 2010)

i was started to clean my tank today and i happen to see tons of little white eggs stuck on my rocks, Could these be fry eggs? The reason i amasking is i ahve a red devil that seem s to be protecting them hard and i only have 1 red devil in there. I have 3 other chiclids in there that are the same but they want nothing to do woth the eggs. Or could this be a parisite? I took pic but they are kinda hard to see because they are on a whit rock. any help would be great


----------



## gretchup (Jul 9, 2010)

those look like eggs. and i have heard that fish can store sperm for months, and also some can re-use sperm to spawn multiple times. pretty gross. im guessing thats where the mystery dad came from.


----------



## travis (Jul 19, 2010)

Well i had a fry of red devils about a year and a half ago. my other 2 devils ended up dying about a year ago. I wonder if they can really hold sperm that long. She s the only one protecting no fish are able to go to that side of the tank. I have 3 jack dempsys i wonder if one of them could have had the eggs and the devil took over


----------



## travis (Jul 19, 2010)

Well i had a fry of red devils about a year and a half ago. my other 2 devils ended up dying about a year ago. I wonder if they can really hold sperm that long. She s the only one protecting no fish are able to go to that side of the tank. I have 3 jack dempsys i wonder if one of them could have had the eggs and the devil took over. Also if they are fry and i put them in a diff tank do i have to put the mother in with them


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

If they turn out to be fry and you want to keep them I would take them out. You don't need to move the mother but you can if you like.

I wonder if they are fertilized though because with my Jack Dempseys only the dead eggs turn white. But I'd say it worth watching and see what happens.


----------



## travis (Jul 19, 2010)

Well i had a fry of red devils about a year and a half ago. my other 2 devils ended up dying about a year ago. I wonder if they can really hold sperm that long. She s the only one protecting no fish are able to go to that side of the tank. I have 3 jack dempsys i wonder if one of them could have had the eggs and the devil took over. Also if they are fry and i put them in a diff tank do i have to put the mother in with them


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The fry could either be hybrids, or the eggs aren't fertile. Cichlids don't normally store sperm. Even if there isn't a male in the tank she could still lay the eggs and try to protect them. If they are fertile I would actually let nature takes its course, but thats me I don't like hybrids.


----------

